# Low Beam Issue on 06 Dodge Ram



## jversagejr (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a Boss 8.2 V Plow and the low beams on my 06 Dodge Ram are not working either with or without the plow. I tried unhooking the plow harness and plug direct but still no low beams. I took it to the dealer today to have them check it as I figured it was something with the high/low beam switch. After running a bunch of tests and $126.00 later the dealer said it must be something with in my plow wiring. I spoke with the mechanic who said he plugged it into the computer and there were a bunch of codes showing an overload and so the computer shut down the low beams. He checked all the connections and unhooked the plow lights reset the computer and the low beams worked. When he re-hooked the plow harness the computer threw the same codes and the low beams went out. He reset the computer and pull the in-line fuse to the battery and the low beams work.

I checked all of the relays and no of them are blown. I checked all of the connections and they all looked fine and showed no signs of corrosion. I am lost, has anyone experienced the same problem or knows what it might be?


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Did you install the headlight relay kit for the lights? There is a double relay kit that I installed for my truck, also an 06. The lights are controlled by the computer, and without the headlight relays, it will do just what you wrote. Hope this wasn't too late, but from what the dealer that I bought my parts from, this is totally essential for this year truck.


----------



## jversagejr (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Yes I installed both relay kits. The dealer where I purchase it contacted Boss Plows and they informed him the problem I am having may be with the switch to turn between the truck and plow lights. The said if the switch is turned for plow lights and there is no plow hooked up it may confuse the trucks computer and cause it to over load and shut down the low beams. I have since replaced the inline fuses for the plows electrical system and have not had any problems. Hopefully this works.


----------



## DPoolman (Oct 15, 2006)

I have the same problem with my Fisher SS but for me it is the Fog lights that are acting up.
Bulbs are not burned and quickly checked all connection and all are connected. The indicator light in the dash shows that they are on but are actually not. Will look into it once spring gets here...


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

All of those are correct for the headlight problem.
I started a thread on this last year after finding out the initial installer of my Boss plow hacked his way through my brand new trucks headlight harnesses. Anyways, even after the relays are hooked up correctly, you have to be sure that the headlights are off, and that you only flip the switch when the plow is connected. This can also ultimately affect your front turn signals as well. One more thing... I don't know if your dealer informed you, but the BCM (module that controls the headlights on your truck) has a limit of how many times it can be reset before it will have to be replaced!!! Big bucks there!!!!


----------



## jversagejr (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. Now I am having problems with my turn signals. At times I either have have both signals, or I have only the right or I have nothing at all. I checked all of the connections and the relays and I didn't find any problems. I figured the problem must be in the turn signal lever but when I took the truck to the dealer they told me the problem is in the plow wiring as it is sending mixed signals to the trucks computer.

Did you have a similar problem?


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep. Best advice is to take it to a Boss dealer that you trust, let them go over and reinstall the whole light adapter kit. Its somewhat costly, but at this point could be considered cheap insurance not to replace your BCM. The dealer I took mine to ended up having about 2 hours into it. They basically took the entire assembly apart and started from scratch with a new light adapter kit. I haven't had a problem since. One more thing. Even if you correct the problem on the harness, once the BCM goes into that error mode, it will stay that way until the module is reset. So have it reset before you take it to the Boss dealer for service (if you decide to go that route) just don't use the plow/lights in between. Also, check over the wiring harness on your plow side and make sure you don't have a connection there that is shorted out or loose possibly causing this as well.


----------



## jversagejr (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks very much for the information. I will contact my Boss Dealer and make arrangements. Also, I read in another thread there was an Update for the computer on 05 & 06 Dodge's that could also help with the problem. Are you aware of this?

Thanks Again.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I wasn't aware of this, but maybe that update was already done on mine. I bought it at the end of 06 and haven't had any problems since the first time I had to have it reset.


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

I just had mine installed at the Boss dealer and now the door locks are acting up. It also seems to have zapped my $600 remote start. Any thoughts on that?


----------

